# Please help with Dark paper on dark shirts



## NeideShirts (Sep 9, 2016)

I have the Epson Artisan 1430, and I bought the Neenah 3G Jet Opaque Dark for my dark transfers. But I can't figure it out how to cut a design without any background to look it professional. I Search for videos to learn. But I can find anything to help me. I have the Silhouette Cameo 3. But I don't know if I have to use a transfer paper, because I saw a video where someone print the design on a transfer paper and they heat press that to clear paper (which I have no idea what paper it is) and when the design is passed to this clear paper they heat press on the shirt and everything passes over without any background.  I have several designs that I need to do that. As you can see I'm a Newbie. But I love this industry and I want to learn. Please HELPPP!! Much needed!!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

NeideShirts said:


> I have the Epson Artisan 1430, and I bought the Neenah 3G Jet Opaque Dark for my dark transfers. But I can't figure it out how to cut a design without any background to look it professional. I Search for videos to learn. But I can find anything to help me. I have the Silhouette Cameo 3. But I don't know if I have to use a transfer paper, because I saw a video where someone print the design on a transfer paper and they heat press that to clear paper (which I have no idea what paper it is) and when the design is passed to this clear paper they heat press on the shirt and everything passes over without any background.  I have several designs that I need to do that. As you can see I'm a Newbie. But I love this industry and I want to learn. Please HELPPP!! Much needed!!


Sorry I cant help you but @into the T should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Here is a link to an instructional video regarding the 3g Jet Opaque:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ua5PNccdM


----------



## NeideShirts (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank You for the link. But I already saw that video before. And it is very helpful, but he printed a scare picture and heat presse it on the dark shirt. I need to know how I can print a picture (that its not a square/ or perfect shape, something like a splash) and get all the image transferred to the dark shirt without any background, Just the picture it self.


----------



## emet214 (Dec 23, 2017)

Trim the paper with a scissors along the edge of the splash design. What is not there cannot print.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

emet214 said:


> Trim the paper with a scissors along the edge of the splash design. What is not there cannot print.



I think they OP is looking for information on how to contour cut the printed 3G paper on her Silhouette Cameo. (basically print and cut)
Intricate designs are not going to be able to be cut with scissors.

Someone with a cameo should be able to help.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

yup, Amw is right

you want a print and cut (contour cut with silhouette, look here, here, here, and here),
then you weed the paper and adhere it to a heat press transfer tape/mask (a normal sign vinyl tape will melt)
peel the back paper and press as you normally would

check this post

i have jet opaque II, so you will have to do test cuts to get your cameo settings


----------



## NeideShirts (Sep 9, 2016)

Into the T, thanks.. And about the paper I just mention the one I bought.. But if I have to buy a different paper I don't mind at all.. I just need to figure this out.. So my black shirts look good.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

one of the main issues with cameo print and cut is inability to read the registration marks
look at those links i gave you and look at the comments as well

make sure the marks are full black and the machine is in a well lit room,
if it has troubles shine a flashlight on the paper on your marks as it looks for them

i checked my notes and i could not find my settings for the jet opaque II,
it's been awhile since i used them
but it is on my list as mgparrish mentioned them a couple months ago
just finishing up some jobs, then back to testing various things 
(all these people wanting tee's when i have testing to do)

i can't remember even why i chose the jet opaque over the 3g
head over to the heat transfer section and do a search for both papers

edit:
here is another supplier for the mask and a video


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ok, now i remember why jet opaque II and not 3g, longevity 
check out mgparrish's thoughts in here

i'll try to follow along with you, as i have some jet opaque II
and for some reason a small roll of transfer tape
i should be ready by the weekend

at the least we can compare cut settings on the cameo and compare our thoughts/pics on 3g and jet opaque

being an actual carrier sheet and not an adhesive layer (like jpss),
i wonder if we could adhere images to hard substrates (like wood, metal, etc.)
i was thinking of painting a thin layer of weld-bond on each and then some parchment over top and a little weight till dry


----------



## GLD (Sep 12, 2016)

*If you have a Silhouette you can use the PixScan mat. Sold Separately. The Pixscan mat has its own registration marks. Print out you image and stick it to the Pix Scan mat. Scan the image with a scanner or your phone. Open it in your Silhouette Studio, trace the image and then send it to cut. Leave the paper on the mat and the Silhouette will read the registration marks from the mat. 

**You can trace however close to the design you need depending on how much border you need. I extend the edge of the image a bit and then trace just inside the edge to make sure no white is showing. 

Depending on the paper you may need a transfer tape. Once you weed the design lay the transfer tape over the image. Press it down tightly, then peel the tape up. The image should come with it. Then transfer to the shirt and press with the tape on. It will peel off after it is pressed. Different paper peels cold or hot. 
*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=4262577


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You really need to learn the basics of using your cutter first, especially doing print & cut jobs.

There are umpteen youtube videos on print & cut with a Cameo that you'd do well to take the time to watch. 

BTW, the Camei is crap at reading registration marks, that's why I gave up with it and moved to a Silver Bullet.


----------



## NeideShirts (Sep 9, 2016)

GLD said:


> *If you have a Silhouette you can use the PixScan mat. Sold Separately. The Pixscan mat has its own registration marks. Print out you image and stick it to the Pix Scan mat. Scan the image with a scanner or your phone. Open it in your Silhouette Studio, trace the image and then send it to cut. Leave the paper on the mat and the Silhouette will read the registration marks from the mat. *
> 
> *You can trace however close to the design you need depending on how much border you need. I extend the edge of the image a bit and then trace just inside the edge to make sure no white is showing. *
> 
> *Depending on the paper you may need a transfer tape. Once you weed the design lay the transfer tape over the image. Press it down tightly, then peel the tape up. The image should come with it. Then transfer to the shirt and press with the tape on. It will peel off after it is pressed. Different paper peels cold or hot. *


Thanks for the help. I do have the Pixscan mat, but didn't use it yet. I will give it a try. Thank you for your help.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

the pix scan mat should definitely be a more accurate/reliable option

webtrekker is right about the cameo being finicky on reading registration marks

it is an optical eye rather than laser, so try to imagine a person who is 80% blind vs. an eagle

let us know how the pix scan mat worked, and also the 3g (color, washability, etc.)

i did a few tests on the jet opaque II and quickly remembered why i have not used it in a year
the hand is atrocious, nice colors though

here is where neenah should be going with these opaque papers;
forget trying to mimic a thin htv/dtg/screen-print hand,
look at plastisol transfers and the almost rubbery hand 
they are definitely more dense than the above, but they feel softer, not like a plastic or thick paper
the crinkle/wrinkle/hardness is what is the main issue, the colors & longevity are good (jet opaque II testing)

re-think the composition of the paper

or maybe they already know and have been advised not to release such a paper
like the no-weed inkjet they used to make

it's like a cure for cancer, you invent that and see what happens
the world will not beat down your door with showers of praise and thanksgiving
it will be 3-4 guys in black suits and it will be a shower of lead


----------

